
Ask HN: Advice on self-publishing? - galfarragem
I&#x27;m writing a couple of books on the side that I plan to self-publish (ebook and specially paperback). One of them is a &#x27;travel book&#x27; so I don&#x27;t expect many sells but the other is more ambitious.<p>Advice on this subject would be very helpful.
======
austincheney
I don't have anything to offer from a business, expense, or marketing
perspective. I do have something to offer from a technology and distribution
perspective.

I am not sure if this would be helpful to you, but I am working on self-hosted
and self-published distribution technology. The technology is intended to move
software around, but it can really be used for anything. It is language
agnostic and operating system agnostic (it runs anywhere Node.js can be
installed).

The idea is to automate many aspects of publishing and allow a download point
for multiple versions and multiple variations for a given item without subject
to the limitations of a central repository.

[https://github.com/prettydiff/biddle](https://github.com/prettydiff/biddle)

